

Ram's 10 Principles of Good Design (Apple Design Chief's Main Influencer) - jkuria
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dieter_Rams#Rams.27_ten_principles_to_.22good_design.22

======
kkshin
An exhibit of his work is scheduled to start (if it hasn't already) at the SF
MOMA.

A friend of mine worked as a curator for its stop in Korea and it was pretty
cool. You can tell how much the original iPod and iMac were inspired by his
work.

